# "Molly G" loosing her mucos plug



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

My new goat Molly is finally near. She's all hollowed out, full bag, yummy mucos plug this morning while feeding and ligaments semi gone. Bad news: its raining here and expected to continue raining. She lives with two junior does and I planned on just kicking out the junior does when she went into labor but now I can't. All my pens are filled at the moment. Maybe she won't kid today or tonight. Rain is supposed to clear out tomorrow. This is actually the first time I ever got a chance to see the mucos plug :leap: I can see it hanging on the camera now. hmm... maybe it might be today????


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she will probably kid in this rain --- Aspen did! Silly bugger


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Aspen kidded? I just looked ta that post a bit ago and she was still prego. Better go look for the update


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Babies soon :leap: Sending :girl: :girl: vibes! Good luck!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

any luck on babies?????


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nothing yet, still sliming it up. All her ligs are gone, tail curved, sunken in all over her body. I watched her all night last night, went to work this morning hoping she would stay prego and she has. She did not clean up breakfast so I'm thinking tonight. Pray that she doesn't have them when I go to the doctors tonight ray: 

Thanks for the girl wish but a woman actually wants a boy and girl who they are possibly sold to already. So pray for a boy and girl this time, lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she's progressing normally....or are there babies already? :girl: :boy:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I bet you will have babies tonight for sure. How Exciting. :leap: :leap:


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

No babies yet Liz but I sure hope your right Lori and that it will be tonight. ray: early


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It sure sounds like tonight is the night!!! Good luck!!! Hope she delivers :girl: :boy: before you leave!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Ashley!


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

I know its only been two days watching her like a hawk but she's driving me nuts :hair: 
Still showing her mucous plug. Her pacing was short lived cause I quickly found out she was reacting to the goats outside. She actually stood in one place last night for two hours with her head down. This makes my bottle baby kitten ihappy cause it means she doesn't have to sleep in the crate. Lots of this :coffee2: to get thru work this morning so I don't do this :ZZZ: 
:help:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well hopefully she'll get the show on the road soon for you. They love to keep us guessing and make us go insane waiting!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, Andrea. Or should I say Molly G. What about those babies?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Any more news?


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is the first time I ever have been able to see a mucous plug. My does before just lay down and begin contractions. If they ever showed loosing the mucous plug then I missed it but this one is now on day three loosing her plug. She is laying quietly now and has been for a couple hours. I was able to get a nap which felt good. How long have these mucous plugs lasted before kidding. I know Goat happy said a doe of hers went a month later but whats more common? I can about wrap my finger around her spine at her tail head and touch my other finger completely. Can goats hold off contractions like horses can but once they start they cannot stop them!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

You never said, what color is her plug?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh yes, I've had does go a month or more of having the white discharge before kidding.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Its vanilla pudding color


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think she's ready then, when it turns more amber they are getting ready.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: "Molly G" loosing her mucos plug FINALLY KIDS!!*

She finally delivered today. A BIG buckling and a tiny doeling. I had a problem getting the boy out but we made it. I kid you not, I just watched him on the camera doing his bucky talk????? I cannot believe it. Thats the earliest for me ever. I finally can sleep in my bed tonight :leap:


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: "Molly G" loosing her mucos plug UPDATED*

Anybody know what makes a lopsided udder? She was lopsided big time before the kids started nursing so its not from that.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, congrats on the new kids! About the udder, mastitis could cause a problem, someone will come on soon with more suggestions I'm sure.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! :stars: 

Has she kidded before? If she has kidded and nursed kids before, if one side did not get nursed out enough it can cause lopsidedness later on.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Her bag started out even and than one side continued to grow alot more than the other. Is this something that will occur everytime? She has had kids before but not with me. I want to sell her cause of this but she's a great mommy. Its very confusing for the kids to nurse off of her. One is way down, the other is way up.


----------

